# 3488 hydraulics in slow mode



## impala (Jun 25, 2011)

hi guys i have a 3488 international tractor and my hydraulics for the bucket tilt up and down isnt working very well tilting the bucket down its fine but trying to tilt the bucket up its very very slow and i want to change the hydraulic ends and the hose that circuit is on is has to much pressure built up in that line any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

